# controls screwdriver



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Try one of the german makes, Bahco, Wiha, Sandvik,etc.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Doesn't matter I lose one a week maybe more, if I am unlucky.


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

I use an ABB that I got from Platt. I really like it. The Allen Bradley ones tips twist very easily. The ABB holds up very well.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Try one of the german makes, Bahco, Wiha, Sandvik,etc.


+1 I like the Wiha brand myself. The standard American brands just don't seem to hold up.


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

The Allen Bradley Works very well.


----------



## ica (Mar 4, 2008)

Wiha or Wera.


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

All i use is german tools whia and knipex their linesman pliers are the greatest


----------



## lukejenson (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm surprised that nobody mentioned weidmuller. They make very good tools too & they are German.

http://www.clrwtr.com/Weidmuller-Tools.htm


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

lately ive been using a lot of snap on and craftsmen. no more klein tools... thats for sure

ive also been using the brand kobalt from loews. granted im using them on motors, not electrical. they have been holding up very well.


----------



## heywood (Aug 15, 2009)

lukejenson said:


> I'm surprised that nobody mentioned weidmuller. They make very good tools too & they are German.
> 
> http://www.clrwtr.com/Weidmuller-Tools.htm



Judging from the look of their drivers, they are made by Wiha.

It looks like the diagonal cutters further down the page are probably manufactured by Knipex.

I prefer Felo, all the quality of Wiha/Wera and usually a little less expensive.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

ive got a felo, the handle is too small but it is insulated. most of the time i use an ab, although i agree the tips dont last long. 

ive been wanting to try a set of wiha but just havent sprung for one yet.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

ica said:


> Wiha or Wera.


:thumbsup:

I had a full set of Wera control screw drivers and they were easily the best ones I've owned by far. I bought a couple Wiha tools since and found the quality on the same level, so I'd go either way with price/availability being the only deciding factor between them when I get around to ordering a new set.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Can't say that I've ever had to pay money for a controls screwdriver. I get so many advertising one's for free that they seem pretty plentiful.


----------



## MisterCMK (Jul 5, 2009)

I use Wihas for work on alarm panels and whatnot.


----------



## lukejenson (Sep 14, 2009)

heywood said:


> Judging from the look of their drivers, they are made by Wiha.
> 
> It looks like the diagonal cutters further down the page are probably manufactured by Knipex.
> 
> I prefer Felo, all the quality of Wiha/Wera and usually a little less expensive.


I spoke to my Weidmuller distributor. http://weidmuller.com/node/356 They assured me that Weidmuller products are not private labeled. They said that Weidmuller manufactures its own products in Germany & US (Virginia).


----------



## paulcanada (Feb 6, 2009)

well i have had a few weidmuller ones and they all say wiha inside that small little octagon thing near the top of the handle. i can upload a picture if you like. not to mention the ones i have seen,insulated and non, are exactly the same as ones wiha sells.

paul.


----------

